

Ask HN: Java Programming Book - cjcurland

Does anyone know of a great online programming book that I can use to begin learning Java? I am going to be taking computer programming courses next year and want to get ahead of myself! please let me know what you think! Thanks!<p>Something that has good explanations
======
pook
<http://math.hws.edu/javanotes/> and
<http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/> should be good introductory
resources.

Being a smug lisp weenie and a haskell cultist, I'd also suggest
<http://gigamonkeys.com/book/> and <http://learnyouahaskell.com/> and
<http://book.realworldhaskell.org/>

I guarantee, you show up knowing Lisp and Haskell, and you'll be way ahead of
the entire class. Maybe even the professor.

------
cjcurland
Is there any Java programming books online that are in color? It seems like
black and white get's confusing because it's all in the same color. Yes I know
when I go to college they will not be in color but it's called I buy a
highlighter and highlight the words. Makes me focus better and understand
things aswell. Beginner books

